# Thanks Jon



## JeffS (Mar 1, 2011)

Just thought I would post something here.

I purchased a Konosuke 270mm HD Suji from Jon around a month ago. Its been a great knife for everything I have thrown at it so far.

More importantly to me though was what a great shopping experience it was. Jon was great to deal with and took the time to answer some questions for me. He shipped the knife in great time and included a small note in the package that wasn't expected but was greatly appreciated.

So thanks Jon. It was the best knife purchasing experience I have had, and you should have another order from me soon.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 1, 2011)

JeffS said:


> Just thought I would post something here.
> 
> I purchased a Konosuke 270mm HD Suji from Jon around a month ago. Its been a great knife for everything I have thrown at it so far.
> 
> ...


 
Jeff,
First off, glad you like the knife. It helps that i sell things that i like myself 

Really though, thanks for the kind words. I really appreciate you taking the time to write this up.

Thanks.

-Jon


----------

